# Early signs of SPD? (symphysis pubis dysfunction)



## angelstardust

I had SPD in my mast pregnancy as well as just at the tail end of my first. To be honest, I don't remember much of my last pregnancy. I was on co-codomol, slept most of it and felt sick when I wasn't sleeping. I was signed off work for the duration for hyper emesis, then SPD then high BP... 

Right now for the past few days I have been feeling like everything is going to fall out through my vagina! TMI, sorry! Then I get a pain like someone has stuck a hook or a knife up there and trying to disembowel me. Then pains across my lower abdomen, just above my pubic bone. Spasms that shoot up through me. And when I sneeze I cramp up completely in that area! 

I know some of it may just be down to my uterus growing and moving up past my pelvic bone, but not all of it? Ofcourse, I don't want to get SPD again either! 

It doesn't help that I have to carry DS2 (almost 4) in and out the car, when he can't walk etc (and I can't stop doing that as he has hemiplegia, I have cut down as much as possible though). 

This is just one big moany rant! :rofl:


----------



## nikkip75

oh u poor thing :hugs:

i had spd aswell with my dd2 and it horrible isnt it, thats all i seem to talk about here on BnB!

im getting those sharp stabbing pain at the bottom of my bump aswell and across the top of my bikini line.
and feel like ive been kicked between the legs by a pair of steel toe caps!

but i dont think there is anything we can do to stop it coming is there? i know you can get support belts and stuff but nothing worked when i was having dd2, but it didnt start this early with her.
oh and midwife says paracetamol!! yea like they work for anything!!!

so moan away luv! we all deserve a good old moan hehe:rofl:


----------



## Amanda

Aww hunnie, that does sound like it's early signs, sorry.:hugs:

Paracetamol Nikki? WTF?!!!! Does your mw not understand how bloody crippling this can be???

Hope it doesn't get any worse for both of you.:hugs:


----------



## angelstardust

I just don't want to be on co-codomol again. I was so spaced with them. I just sat and stared at stuff! Also I'm at college and having exams when I am 25/26 weeks so I need to study. 

It's been getting worse as the day goes on, I feel the grinding when I walk, so have adopted the legs clamped together, small step, small of back straightened walk. 

Deffinatly need to see mw, sooner the better for a referal to the physio. 

Thansk for letting me know I'm not alone! :cry:


----------



## Dani_b

ive got SPD with this pregnancy. it has been really painful but not all the time.
i have had to stop dancing (danced all the way through my other 2 )
have been trying to turn over in bed which is very painful even more so when my hips decided to pop and grind too


----------



## angelstardust

Dani, I remember waking up in agony when I rolled over in my sleep last time! I sugest lots and lots of pillows. Under you back, under your knees, each side of you... so many that you can't roll in your sleep! 

And getting out the bath! A bath was bliss, but I could only have one when DH was at home so he could help me out. Do not lie down. 

Pretty sure it is SPD now, getting the grinding feeling and the ligament pains and what not.


----------



## Dani_b

i havent tried getting in or out of a bath. since my hips started hurting i have been using the walk in shower at MIL.


----------



## PitBullMommy

I've been getting really odd, REALLY painful pains right where my legs meet my body, in those creases. Everytime I move my legs, roll over in bed, stand up, sit down. I thought it was just stretching, but with DD I didn't have it...could it be SPD starting up or maybe just cause it's been so since since my last pregnancy? Carrying DD around makes it worse, heck...carrying my cat around makes it worse too! 

Feel better!!!


----------



## angelstardust

PBM, I think it's kinda been relabeled as pelvic girdle pain, and that encompasses any pain in that region. 

Last time I was otld I had SPD, for me it's a clicky feeling when walking (my hps click where your describing too) and pain when opening your legs. 

My advice is to speak to your mw asap as the physio appointments can take a while.


----------



## Naya69

i had spd and it was horrible wouldnt like to go through that again turning over in bed was so painfull and it got that bad at one point i tryed getting out of bed and fell on the floor due to the pain i couldnt even go to the loo i just sat there and cryed 

if you have spd in one pregnancy does that mean you ve got a higher chance of getting it in your second pregnancy????????????????


----------



## Dani_b

i think i read somewhere that if you have had SPD in one pregnancy then yes you are more likely to get it again in following pregnancies.


----------



## Naya69

Dani_b said:


> i think i read somewhere that if you have had SPD in one pregnancy then yes you are more likely to get it again in following pregnancies.

oh noooo i dont think i can go through that again i read once that this one women got it so bad it left her in a wheel chair for life x


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,

God this SPD thing is so bloody scary...... AM pretty sure I have it now too. Its much worse at night, especially if Ive been over doing it during the day. Im a SAHM untill Monday when I start a new job - but Im worried as its office work and Ill be sat down all day. Does anyone know if this will make things worse or better???

I havent seen my mw yet, so its not diagnosed, but there is no mistaking that feeling of being kicked between the legs by a donkey - and also the back and hip pain - ouch!!!!!!!

I brought myself a support thing from Mothercare the other day. I wore it for a day or two when I was really achy and it helped a little bit. I tried to put it on yesterday and it really dug into my (tiny little) bump? I had to take it off as I ended up with bump ache. Am I wearing it correctly???!!!! Any advise would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!

Hope everyone has has a pain free day :)


----------



## cinnamum

i had spd in my first pg, is it worse the second time round!?
great thread by the way x x x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I had it with my DD still have it 1 year later and its getting worse nw with this pregnancy


----------



## angelstardust

Well I have an appointment with mw for next thurs at 3.20pm. Hopefully she will refere me to the physio quickly. 

Re:bump belts. With DS2 I had a tubey grip tube, which kinda sorta helped, but gave me a really nice shape under a fancy top!!! :rofl: If it is digging in and is one of the thin belt type ones, you probably don't have it sitting right. They wn't work for me as I have a kink in my spine so my bump sits to one side when I get bigger.


----------



## mumtobe25

Hi,

I have been dignoised with spd and currenty awaiting phiso - i did do an office job but they have actually signed me off as i can hardly walk to the bus stop let alone get to work - i work on the second floor with no lifts and also sitting down for 8 hours a day kills me i have to be able to get up and try and walk for bit...

added to that i dont sleep well as anytime i move i wake up with pain i dont think ill be going back to work...my dr also told me paracemtemol :rofl:


----------



## angelstardust

Mumtobe25, Oh you can get codeine, but they can space you out and make you feel sleepy. Good at night though. How far on are you? Have you tried a body pillow? Or just lots of pillows, the trick being to try and wedge yourself into a position (lying on left hand side, pillow between your knees, under your bump and behind your back worked for me) where you can't move at night. 

I spoke to a physio a few weeks ago, who refused to see me till I am 20 weeks (luckily, my dates were correct and at my scan on wed I jumped ahead 2 weeks). However, now I am 16 weeks I can go to a posture class. Which is something atleast. 

Although, I don't actually feel as sore as I did a few weeks ago! :happydance: Just very clicky and have to watch what seats I sit on. Really concentrating on my posture when walking. 

There is hope eh?


----------



## jo_79

I think i may have the beginnings of this too :( Im only 14 weeks and thought it happened later on in pregnancy. I think i had it from around 22 weeks in my last pregnancy but i just put up with the pain cos my mw was a cow and didnt want to bother her.

Now i feel like ive been kicked between the legs, my back is killing me and i get pains down my legs - mainly my left. I get pains in the creases of my legs at the top, my oh has to pull me up off the sofa cos i cant stand up im in so much pain :cry: turning over in bed hurts, walking up the stairs, i sit at a desk all day and that hurts everything i do basically :cry: I cant take co codamol cos i had a reaction last time i took it and ended up in hospital. Im really scared now im gonna be in bad pain for the next 26 weeks!!!! I tried to see MW but i cant get appointment till 28th


----------

